#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to add a background image to a report, Access 2007?

## yes sir

The title of the thread explains what I want to do.  From what I have googled, it seems as though this was possible on Access 2003, but I have yet to find a way to do this effectively on Access 2007.  I read one person's claim that they were able to set an image in the background, but it wouldn't show up when they printed their report.

Also, from what I have attempted, I can get my image to show on the report in design view, but when I switch to report view, the image shows up in every single row in my report and the image doesn't even set in the background.

Any help would be nice.

Thanks

----------


## yes sir

At the same time I want the image to be transparent to where my data can be seen.

----------


## yes sir

Again, I have figured it out myself.  But if you know another way please explain.

I had to copy my image over to Microsoft Office and use their transparency tools to get the picture the way I wanted.  I then copy the picture to Microsoft Paint and saved it, and then uploaded into my Report background on Access.

----------

